# Pup



## Beagleboy2004 (Aug 25, 2018)

I got a 3 month old pup and have been trying to get him to sight chase bunnies but he either doesn’t see them or has no interest in chasing. What could be done to fix this?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Live trap one then let play around the trap a few minutes then release the rabbit .Make sure he is paying attention and sees it leave .You should get some positive reaction .Some pups just need to run with older dogs to learn though.


----------



## Kristine1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Beagleboy2004 said:


> I got a 3 month old pup and have been trying to get him to sight chase bunnies but he either doesn’t see them or has no interest in chasing. What could be done to fix this?


I think some dogs have it and some don't. Had a litter of beagles once only 2 out of the 5 would hunt. The other 3 were just pets. The two that did hunt were outstanding! Hard to figure that one out.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

3 months is a bit young for some beagles. Over the 35years of starting pups, I have only had one start that early. I usually don't start training on rabbits until they are 6 months and only after they've had yard training. 

Good luck with your pup


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

I agree with Reddog1, give the pup some time


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Beagleboy2004 said:


> I got a 3 month old pup and have been trying to get him to sight chase bunnies but he either doesn’t see them or has no interest in chasing. What could be done to fix this?


Is your pups prey drive proven to be based on sight? 
What is a bunny? And why would your pup chase it?
What have you and the pup done together with a rabbit in hand?
Does your pup know the difference between you approving or disapproving yet?
If you have disciplined it wrong once , will it trust you going forward?

The world is a kaleidoscope of things. How your pup investigates things , and reacts or responds is based on more than what you want.
Scent. Mouth feel. Temperature. Reaction to being investigated. What gets triggered in the pup.

Not so different than when you and I were toddlers and put things in our mouths , (if we got past the sight ,then touch parts....) It's random learning exploration of the world.
Add a parent(s)/ pack leader when one was present , and one thing was praised but another interest that caught our eye we got chastised for , how did we know if something new was acceptable?

Maybe work on your pups chasing.
Short distance slow rolling "prey" , or a dragged toy on a cord.
Keep it positive and don't over do it. 
If you want salvageable rabbits , make sure the pup knows the object chased goes to you , not it after being stopped. Pup gets praise/confirmation of your approval as soon as the object is in your hand and out of pups mouth. Use the same command and praise each time. "Give" (let go) and "good" (you did it, good pup!) for example.

I've used dog kibble pieces as reward. Timing matters so the pup understands what it did to cause the reward.
My last hunting dog quickly started to ignore the treat for a "good dog" and a pat on the head instead as confirmation I was pleased.
Practice ends with you in possession too.
You want to be in charge of the activity. Not overbearing ,but in on the deal as a dominant sibling or higher role.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

He's just a baby. Pump the brakes.

Beagles and coonhounds were my game for a long time, and I learned very quickly to stop trying to make a baby be an adult. I became very frustrated with 4 and 5 month old pups who wouldn't hunt, until I learned better. Play with him, take him for walks in the woods, let him explore. He should hopefully be ready to start this fall.

Not saying that a pup that young has never chased a rabbit, just don't expect it.

Good luck and have fun!


----------

